# Impalas and Viejitos 7th annual BBQ



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Were back August 11th in Sparks Nevada. Join Viejitos and Impalas Reno chapters for our 7th annual Family BBQ back where we started it all Deer Park. The only place free food and fun for the whole family.And the only lowrider kick back during Hot August Nights. After party will be at Sparkys on Prater with food,drink specials and DJ all night long. For additional information contact us at [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

We have been going to this event for years always a good weekend in Reno. Can't wait already have my room reserved for that weekend. PREMACY C.C. will be in the house.


----------



## Comadre (Nov 26, 2006)

compadres will be there


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Don't forget the after party. Raj we'll put it down like we did in Vegas


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top we go


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTT


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ren said:


> Don't forget the after party. Raj we'll put it down like we did in Vegas


You already know I'm down. Make sure Ralph and Sal make it. I had a blast in vegas with you guys. You bringing the cigars! Lol, How far is this place the after party going to be at from the park.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

About two miles. There will be parking for the cars. Also the staff at Sparkyswill be judging cars and prizes will be awarded


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

TTT


Ren said:


> Were back August 11th in Sparks Nevada. Join Viejitos and Impalas Reno chapters for our 7th annual Family BBQ back where we started it all Deer Park. The only place free food and fun for the whole family.And the only lowrider kick back during Hot August Nights. After party will be at Sparkys on Prater with food,drink specials and DJ all night long. For additional information contact us at [email protected] or [email protected]


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

to the top


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

64Rag said:


> You already know I'm down. Make sure Ralph and Sal make it. I had a blast in vegas with you guys. You bringing the cigars! Lol, How far is this place the after party going to be at from the park.


U HAD TO OF SEEN RALPH AND SAL FOR LUNCH CAUSE U WERE OUT COLD SATURDAY NIGHT 
PS WERE U STAYING AT ?


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

to the top


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

newstyle_64 said:


> U HAD TO OF SEEN RALPH AND SAL FOR LUNCH CAUSE U WERE OUT COLD SATURDAY NIGHT
> PS WERE U STAYING AT ?




Saturday night was crazy. Lets make this our best year. Were back at the park. The only place to be Saturday during Hot August Nights. Impalas Viejitos TTT


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

ttt


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

YYYYYYYYEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAPPPPPPPPPPPPP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PNASTY (May 4, 2009)

NASTY TIME !!!!!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Nasty time


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

:h5:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T T


----------



## monte79 (Feb 20, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:uffin:uffin::420:


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

TTMFT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Don't forget about our after party at Sparkys. Food and drink specials all night dj and parking for your lowrider.The Sparkys staff will also be giving out prizes for 1st 2nd and third place cars


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

can't wait


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

:boink:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

*ROLLING **THRU

Q~VO REN - I KNOW UR READY FOR THE FRIEAS :barf:*


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

MR.1961 said:


> View attachment 464587
> 
> *ROLLING **THRU
> 
> ...


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

ZUUUP REN TTT


----------



## mr.widow-maker (Nov 30, 2011)

ROLL CALL.
1.FAMILY AFFAIR CC
2.ULTIMIAE FOR LIFE
3.SICK*SIDE HD
4.STYLISTICS IE
5.TRAFFIC SOCAL
6.GOOD TIMES IE
7.LATIN LUXURY CC
8.VIEJITOS IE
9.ROYAL FAMILA CC
10.IMPALAS OC CC
11.UNIQUES IE
12.EMPIRES FINEST CC
13.DUKES IE
14.DEVOTIONS CC
15.PRESTIGE CC
16.PAINFUL PLEASURES INDIO CC
17.99.1 IN THE HOUSE
18.VIEJITOS IE BC
19.GANGS TO GRACE CC
20.LOWRIDER STYLE SGV BC
21.GROUP CC
AND MANY SOLO RIDERS

WHO ELSE IS COMING 







WHATS UP EVERYONE OUT THERE. WE ARE HAVING OUR NEW CRUISE BROUGHT TO YOU GUYS BY GOODTIMES IE C.C. AND LATINS FINEST C.C. ON 4/22/2012 WE WILL BE CRUISING FROM POMONA TO RIALTO. ON ROUTE 66 WHICH IS FOOTHILL BLVD. *ALL CLUBS AND SOLORIDERS ARE WELCOMED AND REMEMBER THIS IS A FAMILY EVENT NO DRAMA PLEASE*ROLL CALL.
1. GOOD TIMES CC
2. GOOD TIMES CONVERTABLES
3. LATINS FINEST IE CC
4. STYLISTICS IE
5. ELITE CC
6. TRAFFIC SO CAL
7. ROYAL FAMILIA CC
8. ONTARIO CLASSICS CC
9. MAJESTICS LA CC
10. THE HOOD LIFE CC
11. DUKES 
12. PRESTIGE CC
13. FIRME CLASSICS CC
14. OTRA VIDA PHX CC
15. LATIN LUXURY CC
16. PAINFUL PLEASURES CC
17. SICK*SIDE HD CC
18. THEE ARTISTICS OC CC
19. NATIVE PRIDE IE CC
20. OLD MEMORIES 
10 SOLO RIDERS
​​


----------



## Mr.Chop Top (May 27, 2009)

Ren said:


>


ttt


----------



## viejitos37 (Mar 29, 2006)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

Q~VO REN ~ THE RANFLA IS ALMOST READY CARNAL


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Beto!


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T T​


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


Ren said:


>


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

:drama:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

RENNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYYY


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Ren, you have to start a roll call for the car clubs. I already know for sure PREMACY,New Style,Compardes,and Evil Threat will be their. Start it up homie.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)




----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP LOCOS


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

ttt


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

BBQ & LOWRIDERS!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> BBQ & LOWRIDERS!!!


That's what it's all. About....


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

zup for saturday ren.


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Sup Ren did you guys get together this pass weekend?


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt for this BBQ & afterparty!!!!


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Sup Ren did you guys get together this pass weekend?


We did. And we're gonna do it next weekend. Ill post on the northern Nevada thread


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ren said:


> We did. And we're gonna do it next weekend. Ill post on the northern Nevada thread


OK let me know the time & place...


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

TTT


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Goodtimes will be there...ttt


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

:nicoderm:
Q~VO REN


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

TTT


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

MR.1961 said:


> :nicoderm:
> Q~VO REN


Whats up Mr 61


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TO THE TOP


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Only a few week's away.....:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ren said:


> Whats up Mr 61


:nicoderm:IVE BEEN WORKING ON THE RANFLA BUT ITS NOT GOING TO BE THERE ONCE AGAIN BUT NEXT IM ROLLING THRU ****
ITS FIRME TO SEE ALL THE CAR CLUBS KEEP THE LOWRIDER MOVEMENT ALIVE UP THERE :h5:


----------



## betinyare (Dec 2, 2007)

TTT


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Can't wait see you guys their.


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Anything going on Thursday night?


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*
LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760* ​


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## viejo47 (Apr 1, 2008)

T T T


----------



## 209TIME!!!1 (May 31, 2011)




----------



## D-Cheeze (Oct 16, 2004)

back TTT


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

We be there


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## SixDeuce (Jul 7, 2009)

Just booked my room I'll be comin thru again this year:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> We be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

64Rag said:


> Anything going on Thursday night?


no plans for Thursday yet.But,were all getting together for dinner at Murrietas mexican restaurant in sparks . Plenty of parking for the lows


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

ROOM BOOKED.... WE WILL BE TAKING OVER ALOHA INN ONCE AGAIN REN


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)




----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

gona be a great time once again. we will have coverage of this event on our website kandyandchrome.com see you all soon. :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

MR.1961 said:


> ROOM BOOKED.... WE WILL BE TAKING OVER ALOHA INN ONCE AGAIN REN





Ren said:


> no plans for Thursday yet.But,were all getting together for dinner at Murrietas mexican restaurant in sparks . Plenty of parking for the lows


:yes: Aloha Inn will be on and krackin!! Cant wait till nextweek. :thumbsup:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

209impala said:


> :yes: Aloha Inn will be on and krackin!! Cant wait till nextweek. :thumbsup:


Looking forward to seeing you all there


----------



## recs64 (Dec 17, 2006)

Ren said:


> Looking forward to seeing you all there


HEY BROTHA I'M GOING TO MAKE IT OUT THERE SOMETIME WHEN I GET BACK!!:yes:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)




----------



## ~esjmami~ (Apr 25, 2012)

T
T
T


1 week away
:run:


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

Ttt


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

Ren said:


> Looking forward to seeing you all there


ORALE uffin:WERE GONNA HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME


----------



## 80 Cutty Ryda (Apr 9, 2005)

MR.1961 said:


> ORALE uffin:WERE GONNA HAVE A FUNKY GOOD TIME
> View attachment 521945


Ride safe homies can't wait to see some of those nice ass rides!!!


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

:thumbsup:


80 Cutty Ryda said:


> Ride safe homies can't wait to see some of those nice ass rides!!!


----------



## lowsraiders (Oct 29, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

uffin:


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

impalas magazine will be in the house!


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> impalas magazine will be in the house!


:thumbsup: SEE YOU UP THERE CARNAL


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Finally some real cars tomorrow... Ive seen so many boyd cottington cars this week I think I might have fiberglass poisoning.


----------



## LUXMONSTA801 (Nov 4, 2005)

B_A_RIDER said:


> Finally some real cars tomorrow... Ive seen so many boyd cottington cars this week I think I might have fiberglass poisoning.


Lmao :yes: I feel you on that One I'm on my way right now to the show


----------



## VALLES 65 DROP (Oct 8, 2010)

ANY PHOTOS HOMIE :wave:


----------



## 64Rag (Oct 17, 2004)

Thanks for everything guys, we had a great time can't wait till next year. You already know we have been their since day one and don't plan missing this event every year.


----------



## newstyle_64 (May 10, 2007)

HAD A GOOD TIME AT THE PRE DINNER AN HAD A GREAT TIME AT THE PARK ! AN THE FOOD WAS :thumbsup: CANT WAIT TELL NEXT YR


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

Good seeing everyone there our best year yet!


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Ren said:


> Good seeing everyone there our best year yet!


whats up Ren. thanx for the invite we had a good time people and food was off the hook, we def be back next year


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)




----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

GOODTIMES RENO & SAN JOSE.................:h5:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> GOODTIMES RENO & SAN JOSE.................:h5:
> View attachment 525568


your ride is clean bro


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> GOODTIMES RENO & SAN JOSE.................:h5:
> View attachment 525568


Thanks for stopping by Good Times


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

I took alot of pics at the show, they are on my facebook under the account Bret Rider... cool show, thanks for putting it on fellas.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

B_A_RIDER said:


> I took alot of pics at the show, they are on my facebook under the account Bret Rider... cool show, thanks for putting it on fellas.


We gonna see you here next year?


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

LOWRIDER SCENE said:


> your ride is clean bro


THANK YOU BRO...............IT JUST HAPPN TO BREAK DOWN RIGHT IN FRONT OF UR GUYZ BOOTH.......:facepalm:


----------



## brn2hop (May 13, 2009)

Ren said:


> We gonna see you here next year?


VERRY GOOD TURN OUT YOU GUYZ DID A GREAT JOB..............:thumbsup:


----------



## B_A_RIDER (Nov 22, 2003)

Ren said:


> We gonna see you here next year?


I sure hope so! Maybe even be able to bring a couple of our rides.


----------



## kandyandchrome (Jun 12, 2012)

http://kandyandchrome.com/gallery.php?id=7#linklist 

click the link to see full coverage of the bbq or go to www.kandyandchrome.com shows/events section


----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)




----------



## ~G STYLE 62~ (Jan 11, 2009)

*LAY IT LOW LINK SHOWS N EVENTS 

** FAMILY FIRST 2nd ANNUAL SHOW N SHINE **


FACEBOOK EVENT PAGE LINK 
**https://www.facebook.com/events/222526514532760*​


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

B_A_RIDER said:


> I sure hope so! Maybe even be able to bring a couple of our rides.


----------



## Ren (Feb 2, 2005)

brn2hop said:


> VERRY GOOD TURN OUT YOU GUYZ DID A GREAT JOB..............:thumbsup:


Thanks for your support Good Times


----------

